# [Review] Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse



## elohim (15. Oktober 2013)

*[Review] Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhalt:
1. Einleitung
2. Details
3. Testsystem 
4. Optik, Eindrücke & Erfahrungen 
5. Temperaturen
6. Fazit​*​*1. Einleitung*

Nachdem Cooltek Anfang des Jahres bereits mit der Coolcube-Serie für Aufsehen gesorgt hat, folgt nun mit dem U1, U2 und dem U3 eine weitere Gehäuse-Reihe mit ähnlichen Merkmalen. Auch bei der U-Serie hat man wieder mit dem chinesischen Hersteller Jonsbo zusammengearbeitet und setzt wie zuvor auf den beliebten, schlichten Aluminium Look und verzichtet auf jegliche Schnörkel. Neben der geschwungeneren Linienführung setzt sich die U-Serie besonders durch die Netzteil-Position vom Coolcube ab. Dieses sitzt nun nicht mehr links neben dem Mainboard sondern unter dem Gehäuse-Deckel. Im Vergleich schafft man so deutlich mehr Platz für die Belüftung des Gehäuses. In das von mir getestete Cooltek U2 lassen sich somit gleich zwei 120-Millimeter Lüfter montieren. Zusätzlich bietet es mit beachtlichen 175 Millimeter genug Raum um auch die größten Turm-Kühler nutzen zu können. Dem allgemeinen Trend folgend verzichtet man auch hier gänzlich auf die Option eines optischen Laufwerks.
Das Gehäuse ist in rot, schwarz und silver erhältlich. Außerdem gibt es Versionen mit und ohne Seitenfenster.​
*
2. Details*


Gewicht: 2,5 kg
Höhe x Breite x Tiefe:	319 x 208 x 233 mm
Material:	2,0 / 1,5 mm Aluminium 
Formfaktor: Mini-ITX

Belüftung:
 Heck: 1x 120 mm
 Front: 1x 120 mm (optional)



Laufwerke:
3,5": 2 x optional
2,5": 2 x optional



Erweiterungsslots: 2
Maximale Länge VGA-Karte	220 mm
Maximale Höhe CPU-Kühler	175 mm

Herstellerseite:
Cooltek
Preise:
cooltek u2 | Geizhals Deutschland​
*
3. Testsystem*


CPU: Intel i3-3220
Die CPU ist recht  sparsam und bietet genügend Reserven sowohl für HTPC-Aufgaben als auch für aktuelle Spiele.
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
P8Z77-I DELUXE - Motherboards - ASUS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mainboard wurde mir von ASUS zur Verfügung gestellt. Neben den guten Übertaktungseigenschaften und der guten Ausstattung inklusive W-Lan Adapter ist es für mich vor allem auf Grund der mittigen Sockel-Position interessant, welche für die Nutzung von größeren CPU-Kühlern in ITX Systemen in den meisten Fällen unabdingbar ist.
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU Mini
https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX760DCMOC2GD5/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Grafikkarte wurde mir von ASUS für mein Testsystem zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich habe mich für diese Karte entschieden, da sie sehr gute Leistung auf sehr kleinem Raum bietet und sich somit ideal für ITX-Systeme eignet. Die Karte schließt mit einer Länge von rund 17cm bündig mit mini-ITX-Boards ab.
Netzteil: Sea Sonic M12II Evo 750
Welcome to Seasonic USA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil wurde mir freundlicher Weise von Seasonic für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt. Es ist freilich deutlich überdimensioniert für das System, es bietet aber ein mollmodulares Kabelmanagement sowie schwarze Flachbandkabel, so dass für einen leichten Einbau und ein schlichtes Äußeres gesorgt ist.
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB OCZ Platinum
SSD: Crucial M4 64GB
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-L9i 
*4. Optik, Eindrücke & Erfahrungen *

Das Chassis des U2 besteht nahezu komplett aus Aluminium. Decke, Boden und Front bestehen aus einem einzigen, gebogenen Aluminium Teil mit einer Dicke von 2mm. Die Seitenteile weisen eine Stärke von 1,5mm auf. Das Gehäuse steht auf vier Füßen im Hi-Fi Look. 
Rechts unten in der Front befinden sich zwei USB3-Buchsen zusammen mit den Audio-Anschlüssen. Weiter oben findet man den Power-Schalter, welcher durch einen LED Ring umrandet ist. Auf einen Reset-Knopf hat Cooltek verzichtet.
Für die Belüftung sind seitlich nahe der Front einige Belüftungsschlitze eingelassen. Zusätzlich kann durch den Boden Frischluft eingesogen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Heck ist von Haus aus ein 120mm Lüfter positioniert, welcher vor einem herausnehmbaren Lüftergitter aus Mesh sitzt. Wenn möglich würde ich dazu raten das Lüftergitter zu entfernen damit die Luft ohne unnötige Restriktion entweichen kann. 
Ebenfalls am Heck befindet sich zudem eine 3-stufige Lüftersteuerung mit der der Lüfter entweder ganz ausgeschaltet oder wahlweise mit voller Geschwindigkeit oder reduzierter Drehzahl betrieben werden.
In der Front kann optional ein 120mm Lüfter oder gar ein 140mm Lüfter mit Bohrungen eines 120mm Lüfters montiert werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Demonstration des üppigen Platzangebots für CPU Kühler habe ich zusätzlich zum Referenzlüfter meines Testsystems auch  den Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 verbaut, welcher beachtliche 170mm hoch und 155mm breit ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für die Montage von Festplatten stehen insgesamt drei Montage-Plätze zur Verfügung die je nach Vorliebe besetzt werden können.
In den Boden können entweder je ein 3,5"- und ein 2,5"-Laufwerk oder alternativ zwei 2,5"-Laufwerke eingebaut werden. Verzichtet man auf die Nutzung eines Frontlüfters so kann an dessen Stelle zusätzlich ein weiteres 3,5"-Laufwerk verwendet werden. Die Montage der Laufwerke geschieht mittels je vier Schrauben und einer rudimentären Entkopplung welche zumindest einen Teil der auftretenden Schwingungen schlucken soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für die Grafikkarte stehen in der Länge 220mm zur Verfügung, was immerhin für die Montage einer gehobenen Mittelklasse-Karte, wie die von mir verwendete ASUS GTX 760 DirectCU Mini, reicht. In der Höhe stehen zwei Slots zur Verfügung. Zu beachten gilt hier allerdings, dass wenn man eine Zwei-Slot-Karte nutzen möchte, im Boden kein Raum mehr für 3,5"-Laufwerke bleibt, sondern nur mehr ausschließlich 2,5"-Laufwerke genutzt werden können.

Das gesamte Gehäuse ist äußerst sauber und akkurat verarbeitet. Beeindruckt bin ich vor allem von der Platzaufteilung des Gehäuses, welches nicht nur viel Platz für eine adäquate Luftkühlung sondern auch verhältnismäßig viel Raum für Kabelmanagement lässt. So kann man auf der rechten, vorderen Seite des Gehäuses die Kabelstränge des Netzteils recht gut verstauen ohne dass diese dem Luftstrom ins Gehege kämen. Dass die saubere Montage der Hardware in einem derart kleinen Gehäuse nicht so komfortabel von statten gehen kann wie in einem geräumigen Midi-Tower muss denke ich nicht gesondert erwähnt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Als Kritikpunkte erscheinen mir einige wenige Details als erwähnenswert. Neben dem Fehlen von Staubfiltern, auf welche ich persönlich zwar keinen großen Wert lege, wirkt die Netzteilaufhängung etwas fragil, da das Netzteil nicht ideal auf der dafür vorgesehenen Auflagefläche aufliegt und somit unnötig viel Stress auf das Chassis einwirkt. Hier wäre eine Detail-Verbesserung wünschenswert, eine Moosgummi-Platte an der Stelle wäre keine schlechte Idee. Eine weitere Kleinigkeit, welche mich minimal stört sind die für die Aufhängung des Seitenfensters verwendeten Stifte, welche aus einem milchig-weißen Kunststoff bestehen und im Vergleich zum hochwertigen Rest des Gehäuses etwas unpassend wirken. Aus ästhetischen Gründen sollte man diese für eine zukünftige Revision in meinen Augen schwarz gestalten oder besser noch durch Schrauben ersetzen. Letzteren Vorschlag habe ich gleich mal in die Tat umgesetzt, da ich noch ein paar passende Schrauben hier hatte, hier ein Foto: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*5. Temperaturen:*

Die Temperatur Ergebnisse für CPU und GPU ermittle ich in dem ich mein Test-System gleichzeitig mit Furmark und Prime auslaste. Nach 20 Minuten lese ich die Maximal-Temperaturen ab und ziehe von diesen die Umgebungs-Temperatur ab.
Dieses Prozedere habe ich einmal auf einer offenen Teststation und einmal im zu testenden Gehäuse (Gehäuselüfter @12V) durchgeführt und im folgenden Diagramm aufgetragen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessanter Weise steigen vor allem die CPU Temperaturen im Verhältnis zum offenen Testaufbau an. Dies deutet darauf hin, dass die GPU durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Boden adäquat mit Frischluft versorgt wird. Die CPU Temperatur steigt somit durch die erhöhte Gehäusetemperatur, welche aus der warmen Abluft der Grafikkarte resultiert. Um dem entgegen zu wirken könnte man das Meshgitter des Hecklüfters entfernen oder gar einen stärkeren Lüfter verwenden. Wirklich nötig ist dies allerdings nicht, in Anbetracht der doch sehr ordentlichen Temperaturen. Der Hecklüfter, welcher dreistufig geregelt werden kann, agiert im Übrigen sehr laufruhig und wird auch bei voller Drehzahl kaum störend.​*6. Fazit:*

Bis auf einige zuvor genannte Kleinigkeiten bin ich doch sehr begeistert vom Cooltek U2. Die Optik und die Ausstattung sind schlicht, fast spartanisch, aber doch hochwertig und zweckmäßig.
Wie immer kann man bei Gehäusen kaum eine generelle Empfehlung aussprechen, da das Anforderungsprofil von User zu User stark variiert. 
Wer aber ein kleines, edles und auf das Nötigste reduzierte Mini-ITX-Gehäuse mit viel Platz für die Kühlung eines verhältnismäßig leistungsfähigen System sucht und gleichzeitig keine optischen Laufwerke benötigt, der bekommt mit dem Cooltek U2 in meinen Augen ein fast perfektes Zuhause für seine Hardware. Bei einer unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung von 66,90€ für die Fensterlose Version und einem Straßenpreis der vermutlich nochmal ein Stück darunter liegen wird, kann man auch von einem absolut fairen Preis sprechen.
Ich bin mir jedenfalls sicher, dass der hier gefundene Kompromiss aus guter Kühlung und kleinem Volumen zusammen mit der eleganten Erscheinung viele Freunde finden wird. Ob mit oder ohne Fenster ist letztlich Geschmackssache, ich kann das U2 jedenfalls mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.​Mein Dank geht an Cooltek und insbesondere an Eddy, welcher mir das U2 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Eine weitere Danksagung möchte ich an Christian von ASUS und Nils von Sea Sonic richten welche mir bei der Komponenten-Zusammenstellung für das Test-System sehr behilflich waren.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Schöner Test, schönes Case, Danke!

Mein U3 müßte morgen ankommen *freu*


----------



## Gadteman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Hey sehr schöner Review, passend zum Sonderheft Mini-PC, eine weitere mögliche Zusammenstellung für einen "kraftvollen Zwergwürfel". Danke für deine Arbeit .


----------



## elohim (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Review] Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Schöner Test, schönes Case, Danke!
> 
> Mein U3 müßte morgen ankommen *freu*


 
Dann viel Spaß damit. Die Einbauarbeite sind zwar fummelig in so einem knapp bemessenen Case, aber wer schön sein will....


----------



## Frumpel (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Cooltek U2 Mini-ITX Gehäuse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade am Zusammenstellen meines neuen Mini ITX Würfels und suche nach einem günstigen, am besten größtmöglichen Kühler für das U2. 
So wie mit dem Thermalright Archon SB-E X sieht das schon heftig aus, aber so soll es auch sein.
Ich plane eine i5-K CPU zu verbauen inkl. Z87 Chipsatz und avisierten 4Ghz im normalen Windows Mode.

Da ich eine GTX 660 und 3,5" HDD im Boden! die Frage in die Runde, hat es schon jemand realisiert?
Auf den Fotos sieht es sehr knapp aus und wenn man die Gummiepuffer etwas in der Dicke verkleinert, könnte es gerade so passen oder?

Tipps wäre sehr nett 

Grüße


----------

